# Third Annual May bank holliday RFUK BBQ May 1st all welcome !



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Put it in your Diary 1st of may, slightly different venue than previous years, but its bigger and closer To the main A303 and motorway in south somerset.
Starts at 12 ish and we usually get a very good turn out !
Feel free to bring animals /equipment you are trying to sell.

We ask that everyone brings a little something to help it go with a swing...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ben and I will try and be there :flrt:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

We are going , looking forward to it :2thumb:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Really hoping to be there too x


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i will be there but prob have to put up with me the day before lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Will try my best to convince my boyfriend to take me!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Should be perfect for me :flrt:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Should be perfect for me :flrt:


I do believe it is your turn to drive our Ealing man down?


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Me and Ads might be there! I was working but looks like my weekends have changed so you never know. I promise not to bring bread this time


----------



## chrismc91 (Jan 31, 2011)

No northern one?or better yet northwest?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Can you put details of where it is up please, the link just opens this thread again.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

vetdebbie said:


> Me and Ads might be there! I was working but looks like my weekends have changed so you never know. I promise not to bring bread this time


excellent news on the bread front :lol2:
would be fab if you could come xx




Hannah81 said:


> Can you put details of where it is up please, the link just opens this thread again.



Its in mid somerset, details and directions will be pm'd as i really dont want to put my home address on an open forum


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Me and maria will be there


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Tempted but I shall need to check my diary............... and Bum a lift so I can have a drink or two :gasp:!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

kato said:


> I do believe it is your turn to drive our Ealing man down?


Haha... it probs is but I am already down south :gasp:


----------



## xXxLynnxXx (Aug 9, 2009)

Why does everything have to be down south :lol2::devil:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

xXxLynnxXx said:


> Why does everything have to be down south :lol2::devil:


just needs someone from up north to organise 1. 
I open my home to the RFUK members at least twice a year and its always a cracking day


----------



## bearded dragons rock (Dec 3, 2010)

if only i drove :devil: would be great to tlk to people face to face and learn more about reptiles : victory: if i can arrange a lift i will be there:2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

bearded dragons rock said:


> if only i drove :devil: would be great to tlk to people face to face and learn more about reptiles : victory: if i can arrange a lift i will be there:2thumb:



a few people offer lifts so watch this space


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

have just book the little hall thats a few yards from our house so we can use their car park


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

we shall make this one fingers crossed!!! really looking forward to it! :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Ian.g said:


> we shall make this one fingers crossed!!! really looking forward to it! :2thumb:


Oh excellent Ian !


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

If any one wants to come down the night/day before the local post office does bed and breakfast


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

OH is working, so can't get there


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Ooo you're in my catchment! (North Somerset here) - I might have to take a mosey down for sure


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Recluso said:


> Ooo you're in my catchment! (North Somerset here) - I might have to take a mosey down for sure



Cool - you would be more than welcome as all RFUKers are.:2thumb:


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

Hopefully by then I'll have actually joined the Reptile Club


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Might make it this year with a bit of luck! :2thumb: and maybe bring a few other carrot crunchers up as well :lol2: *


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Recluso said:


> Hopefully by then I'll have actually joined the Reptile Club


No Reptile Club here, just a group of like minded folk getting together for some scran and reptile chat - you'll love it!!!



tonkaz0 said:


> *Might make it this year with a bit of luck! :2thumb: and maybe bring a few other carrot crunchers up as well :lol2: *



Yay - I was hoping that you would be able to make it!!!!!!! And carrot Crunchers are always welcome.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

time for a litle bump .
As we have just moved feel free to bring house/garden warming gifts :whistling2:


----------



## Recluso (Dec 3, 2010)

What you need to do is make 'suggestions' of things you might need. Like a dishwasher, or three-piece suit


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I believe myself and the boyfriend will be attending.

I probably won't be talking about those reptile things, what ever they are ...


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

me and hubby shall try to get there but not sure if the builders will be in ours then so might miss it 

oh and julia cheers for the cresties the other week, forgot to pm you. :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, we will definately be attending, but yet again will have to leave relatively early otherwise the evening entertainment at Walkabout Bournemouth will be somewhat quiet 

(if it's the same band as it was on St Patrick's Day, we'll be there late though!)


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

All RFUKers welcome to join us & don't worry folks vetdebbie won't be making the bread and I hopefully won't be repeating the great flaming sausage incident.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm coming with a friend hopefully:no1:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

kato said:


> All RFUKers welcome to join us & don't worry folks vetdebbie won't be making the bread and I hopefully won't be repeating the great flaming sausage incident.


With all your negativity I shall refuse to make anything! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

:gasp: its getting close.......... may have to give the BBQ a service and slaughter a sheep or two this week !


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

wohic said:


> :gasp: its getting close.......... may have to give the BBQ a service and slaughter a sheep or two this week !


*likes*


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

looking like we are going to have a fab turn out again, lots of confirmations now !


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

2 more weeks guys :no1:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Whos coming then? Is Snakes r Grreat bringing the cocain again this year?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

not sure if jack is coming, I will of course cry if he does not attend, I only throw these BBQs as an excuse to see him 

Dont forget folks that your welcome to bring things you wish to sell, I will have a few babys crested geckos and lots of equipment for sale or swap on the day .


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

long range forecast is looking very promising folks !


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Whats the going rate for welsh tarts then.... 

Thought it was a excuse to see me 

Jacks off patrolling the streets of london is he....keeping us safe


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks all set that we can finally make it and we'll be bringing SleepyD with us too :2thumb:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Sweetcorn said:


> Looks all set that we can finally make it and we'll be bringing SleepyD with us too :2thumb:


:2thumb: Fantastic news, but does that mean you are bringing some proper Cornish Pasties to put on the BBQ?:whistling2:
Yes that was a hint!!!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Sweetcorn said:


> Looks all set that we can finally make it and we'll be bringing SleepyD with us too :2thumb:


wonderful news ! 
I am really looking forward to this one


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

me and chris are coming  
tho we are dead skint needing to move house and realised now our new flat being 1 bedroom we have no room for the animals ... looks like I wont be getting a sofa  especailly if im coming to the bbq because I really love my crested geckos.... lol 

Anything we need to bring Julia?


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Any one coming from this direction please?

"mitcham, surrey"

Who could bring a couple of lab cages? 

:flrt:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

geckocider said:


> me and chris are coming
> tho we are dead skint needing to move house and realised now our new flat being 1 bedroom we have no room for the animals ... looks like I wont be getting a sofa  especailly if im coming to the bbq because I really love my crested geckos.... lol
> 
> Anything we need to bring Julia?



I would appreciate it if everyone brought a little something, anything from ketchup, to cola to burgers and buns will be appreciated


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I will be bringing a couple of adult male cresties and, if anyone wants any multis, just pm me and I will bring some of them too :2thumb:


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

Why is it so far away from where i live


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan P said:


> Why is it so far away from where i live


It's only 3 1/2 hours away :whistling2:


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> It's only 3 1/2 hours away :whistling2:


Also i forgot to add that i don't drive


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Dan P said:


> Also i forgot to add that i don't drive


train, bus, man powered flight?


----------



## Dan P (Aug 9, 2010)

quizicalkat said:


> train, bus, man powered flight?


Bring the party closer to Cambs?


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

kato said:


> :2thumb: Fantastic news, but does that mean you are bringing some proper Cornish Pasties to put on the BBQ?:whistling2:
> Yes that was a hint!!!


Was that a plea for Pasties that I heard :lol2:

Consider it done....maybe I can use them for trading purposes :whistling2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Wohic ~ would home-baked savoury/sweet items be okay? friad I don't buy much from shops :blush:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

SleepyD said:


> Wohic ~ would home-baked savoury/sweet items be okay? friad I don't buy much from shops :blush:



ok / ok ?
Oh My.......... homebaked would be absoscrummyly perfect


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

wohic said:


> ok / ok ?
> Oh My.......... homebaked would be absoscrummyly perfect


lol okydoks will bring a selection : victory:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

SleepyD said:


> lol okydoks will bring a selection : victory:


excellent, thank you


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

I told a friend about the bbq she seemed shocked people were bbq'd lizards.... I don't think she understood what rfuk was and got confused big time..

Shal I bring a vegi option, I rarely eat meat.. will bring aload of stuff, hopefully I have money I realy want some of your baby cresties.. and bf wants a gargoyle if anyone has any. Lol 

Is it ok for babies to come? She's nearly two and loves lizards..


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

geckocider said:


> I told a friend about the bbq she seemed shocked people were bbq'd lizards.... I don't think she understood what rfuk was and got confused big time..
> 
> Shal I bring a vegi option, I rarely eat meat.. will bring aload of stuff, hopefully I have money I realy want some of your baby cresties.. and bf wants a gargoyle if anyone has any. Lol
> 
> Is it ok for babies to come? She's nearly two and loves lizards..



Babys and children very welcome  

As is the veggi food as its something that gets overlooked at BBQ's
Lol at eating lizards though !


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

geckocider said:


> I told a friend about the bbq she seemed shocked people were bbq'd lizards.... I don't think she understood what rfuk was and got confused big time..
> 
> Shal I bring a vegi option, I rarely eat meat.. will bring aload of stuff, hopefully I have money I realy want some of your baby cresties.. and bf wants a gargoyle if anyone has any. Lol
> 
> Is it ok for babies to come? She's nearly two and loves lizards..





wohic said:


> Babys and children very welcome
> 
> As is the veggi food as its something that gets overlooked at BBQ's
> Lol at eating lizards though !


Beardie Burger, BBQ Rach Ribs or Komodo Kebabs anyone?


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Have a Great time all.........*

_*Oh so wish we could come for this, sounds mega fun, sadly I have a wedding to attend and really can't get out of that :devil:. 
Have a great time everyone! :2thumb: 
....maybe next year.....Would so loved to have met Sleepy and eaten some of your home made goodies yum (oooh wear your prezie and everyone will know who you are hee! hee!)*_


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

loonymoony said:


> _*Oh so wish we could come for this, sounds mega fun, sadly I have a wedding to attend and really can't get out of that :devil:.
> Have a great time everyone! :2thumb:
> ....maybe next year.....Would so loved to have met Sleepy and eaten some of your home made goodies yum (oooh wear your prezie and everyone will know who you are hee! hee!)*_


aww maybe next time hun and of course I'll be wearing it : victory::2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

7 more sleeps .
Most of you will need directions as we have moved since last years one ! so PM Kato for information (or me but i am not on line much at the mo...when you see how much there is to do on the house you will see why !)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a very important question...

Is there a pond nearby to chuck Greg in?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I have a very important question...
> 
> Is there a pond nearby to chuck Greg in?



Ah, hell yeh, we have a quarry up the road !
But will jack be there to perform said operation ?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

not long now folks, keep everything crossed that the weather stays good  (we do have gazibos at had if not though


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all

I have a massively overgrown roach colony - anyone want me to bring some??

Debbie

(I don't plan on BBQ'ing them just to clarify!)


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a massively overgrown roach colony - anyone want me to bring some??
> 
> ...


Which roaches do you have?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Those of you who came last year and the year before, please remember that we have moved so PM me for our address.

Only four days time.:gasp:


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

Is it meeting at yours? Or the hall... and what time ish?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

geckocider said:


> Is it meeting at yours? Or the hall... and what time ish?



at ours, parking at the hall, or past ours under the railway bridge and walk to us through the field (is a minutes walk)
kick off at 12


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> Which roaches do you have?



Dubai's


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

weather is looking like we may have a few showers on sunday, dont let that put you off though, we have gazibos :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

little bump for anyone that may not have seen the thread


----------

